# Information on EIC (Exercise Induced Collapse)



## Weber Retriever Club (Jul 10, 2013)

The single most important part of being a dog owner is to maintain the dogs health and safety. Many of you may be familiar with Exercise Induced Collapse, but for those who aren't or are looking to become more familiar the link below has some great information regarding EIC.

http://www.akcchf.org/canine-health...e-information/exercised-induced-collapse.html

Thanks, 
WRRC


----------

